# TT's going! updated with p



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Silly tw*t did a U turn in front of me as I came down a slip road onto a dual carriageway yesterday morning. Took pics of scene and damage (will post soon).

All 4 alloys knackered, included the front offside that was shattered. The front offside quarter is totalled. Both airbags went off and the dash is now ruined.

So after 3 non-fault accidents to the front end in 3 - 4 months, I'm selling as soon as I get it back.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news Mark


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

No way!

I'm really sorry to hear this Mark. :'(


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a biggy, don't forget to take the badges off,

Good to hear you're OK.

Take an American stance on it sue the him.

Dave


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

That's terrible news Mark. What matters is that your safe.

Will you get another TT?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Bad news Mark,
are you ok, be careful and see a doctor straight away!
It may be beneficial later.

Is this the end of TT ownership or are you just concerned about the number of hits this one has taken? :-/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Gutted for you mate...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment, this would be the end of TT ownership  :-/ This last incident has soured things for me........


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Mark,

That's my worst nightmare, really sorry to hear that, although you would have hit him whatever car you were driving surely?? The airbags must have smacked your face hard?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can't remember much to be honest :-/ Woke up this am with a VERY sore neck though..... until I wrote this post, I just thought I had slept wrong..... now I reckon on whiplash, so will be seeing GP in the morning.

BTW thankgod for airbags! They make a mess and you can't see bugger all for smoke, but they DO work!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

sorry to hear of this mark hope your ok. surely this cant be the end of tt ownership what about the club :'( you were doing so well with it. you'll come round in a few days


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Mark, really glad you are OK , also is this a good
sign that the TT is good to be in if the worst happens !
Get another one mate its good for your health ;D
Phill


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

So glad to hear you are safe! Really sorry to hear about what happened to the car.

Definitely see a doctor. Whiplash can sometimes kick in much later!

Just remember, what happened to you would have happened to you regardless of what car you were driving (unless your TT has a klingon cloaking device  )! Easy to say but hard to do - keep things in perspective. Don't make any decisions about dropping out of TT ownership until you have had a few days to clear your head etc.

Once again - glad to hear you are safe -

P.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry mark  but you are ok ,you will miss the tt ,i think it's the colour you should get a silver one people can see you 8) ,like other posts leave it a few days you will come round
david


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Mark,

You have had really shitty luck with that one. :-/

Glad to hear that you're well.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Mark, I know it's hard at the moment but don't let a bunch of w**** drivers put you off.

Get well soon.   

Troy.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news but as all have said it would have happened in any car  At least the TT did all the protecting stuff right.

I had a similar experience a few years back in a Vauxhall Astra hire car and an argument with an artic'; the Astra (god bless it) did a fantastic job of preserving my life (even though the car was a write-off) so I felt just the opposite; more than happy to step into another one (from a strictly safety point of view).

Sleep on the TT decision, things will look different in the morning


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Don't bother with the Doctor, get straight down to casualty - they are far better equipped to sort you out and they can refer you to physio etc. I went to the doc 3 yrs ago after the same thing and she sent me to casualty (A&E). You also can't go to a minor accidents place like heatherwood in Ascot, since it involves your spine its pretty damn serious.

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Glad your OK NuTTs.
Regards PS the terminator will be rebuilt again.

Regards


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nutts, sorry to hear about your woes again.

But as others have said, 3 bumps and you walked away from them all. You cannot allow for the rest of the worlds driving habits. Just get a few days rest and reflect on how the cars safety features did their job.

Ian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I still feel like I'm going to sell.  

Maybe when it comes back all nice and shiny, this will be enough to change my mind, but at this moment selling is the only option for me.

So I guess I'll be putting the following mods up for sale shortly

Front Brembos
Rear EBC grooved discs
FMIC & Samco hoses
DV007P
Neuspeed shifter
Forge petrol, oil, water and strut caps
Coathanger
Kenwood Z838 CD/MP3
Miltek (cat back)

:'( :'( :'( :'(

I've just paid 2 years TTOC subs as well 

The club will go on without me Block! The committee are a great bunch with their heads screwed on well! I'm just a figurehead really, they run it and run it well. 8)

It's ALL your club, join, run it and make it the BEST car club in the world!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This will be a great shame  and Great Loss to the Club i feel,I would like to think that you will change your mind though. 
I take it that you won't be coming to the Ring now ? or will you but in a different car?
Jonah


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark

Really sorry m8 - get yourself down to the Hospital, get yourself sorted out and get ready to sue.

Glad you're ok - the TT is mendable / replacable - but please don't feel you have to keep testing the safety features for the benefit of the TTOC!

Get well soon

Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark

Really sorry m8 - get yourself down to the Hospital, get yourself sorted out and get ready to sue.

Glad you're ok - the TT is mendable / replacable - but please don't feel you have to keep testing the safety features for the benefit of the TTOC!

Get well soon

Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks like the other driver "may" not be insured..... :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Christ lucky bugger(not).Don't suppose you waste your money on the lottery


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Glad you're ok.
Fully understand your reasons to sell the TT and move onto something else. Better luck with the next car.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Looks like the other driver "may" not be insured..... :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


Anybody who drives when drunk or intentionally uninsured should have their licence revoked _forever_ Â


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Anybody who drives when drunk or intentionally uninsured should have their licence revoked _forever_ Â


And their legs broken...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark were the police called?
notice you say MIGHT not be isured i hope this isnt the case.
jonah


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck Mark  its a real shame people like this can spoil things for others as I take it you had no plans to sell before?

Just a thing I herd today on the radio re uninsured drivers, they will now get a Â£200 fine instead of a ban as bans dont appear to affect them  well wooopee feckin doo!!! Â£200!!!!!!!!!! my premium is Â£1300!!!!!!!!! they should get Â£2000 - Â£3000 IMHO an if they cant pay, community service forever!!!! (no room in prison for them I guess)
Oh and while this is going on the house of lords are spending there time trying to make it illegal to have sex in a public toilet ???
What kind of a country is this

>>Rant over<<

Boothy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The police were called. They found a Tesco insurance certificate in the car. They told me he was insured thru Tesco.

I told London & Bristol and they said Tesco had never heard of him  I then spoke to my insurer and asked them to check the central db.... they came back and said that the car was insured with Zurich.

London & Bristol then "eventually" managed to get thru to someone at Zurich and they said, sorry but that car is insured by someone else...

:-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/

So "that" is why I said "might".....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark thats more than bad luck thats bad karma. 

Get rid and move the car on . You need a new car to wipe the slate clean.

How much for the Neuspeed Gear shift ? ???


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear your news Mark, I can imagine how you feel.

Bad luck happens to us all, & in the hope this makes you feel a little better.

In the 1 year 3 months I have had my TT.

5 x Front bumper respray ( Currently awaiting fittement of paint job No 6 on a brand new bumper.)

1 x Sill respray

3 x Boot respray ( could be more I have lost count )

2 x front seats swapped out of another TT.

1 X A pillar trim

1 x B pillar trim

2 x new alloy sill plates

2 x wheel refurb ( not kerbing)

1 x dash pod

1 x Haldex controller

1 x Gearbox

1 x Anti roll bar & bushes

& lots lots of other stuff I cant remeber right know, everytime something goes wrong I get the hump & feel like parting with the car & that it was not meant for me, BUT I get it fixed & in no time at all I am back to loving her & would not part with her for the world.

I hope you change your mind about ownership.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Mark. You say that the car's insured with Zurich - was the driver not the owner of the car then?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apparently not.... the car is insured in a husband and wife policy and he is not the husband! I'm hoping the Tesco policy is for his own car and he has 3rd party insurance :-/ This is the only thing I can hope for....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not trying to rub salt in or anything but any photo's yet ???

Real Pi$$er


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There are a few more pics, but I can't access my server atm, so the forum only has space for 3. The yellow arrows are me and the red arrows are him. Always carry a camera in the car for occasiona just like these! IIRC a cheap (VERY) digital camera can cost less than Â£30!! I used my phone, but the pics would be similar quality.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/nutts-img(12.1).jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/nutts-img(16).jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/nutts-img(20).jpg


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Words fail me, at what complete twats some people are. Looking at the pics, visibility was perfect, & he must have seen you coming from a long way off.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

bad luck nutts.  Good luck sorting it out.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Unbelievable Â 

NuTTs, did you see him poised to turn and then go or was it just straight round in front of you?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Poised to turn slowly, then continue, but it was too late by that point


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Blimey. This is like something from one of those budget 'worlds worst driver' TV programs. Can't imagine how you feel dude...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He should be banned for ages...

How could he not see you at the time he turned you were on a head on situation ? ???


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> He should be banned for ages...
> 
> How could he not see you at the time he turned you were on a head on situation ? Â ??? Â Â


I was thinking that. You have to wonder if he was all there. I take it they breathalised him?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess so... they did me!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Dare I ask what speed you were doing and if you had a chance to brake?

Scarey the damage to the alloy - wicked wheels will have no chance with that !

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just under 50. He came across the chevrons and slowed. I then continued, he also did  I braked but the gap was too small even for Brembos :-/


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

blimey !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Unbelievable. Hope the offender gets a ban for that, dangerous driving without a doubt.

Just dont tell the police you were doing just under 50 in that 40 zone.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Awfull, [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's only 40 going into the village.....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> It's only 40 going into the village.....


That's ok then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just imagine though if you were on a bike ... 

Bet he was either on drink or drugs, cant be that stupid to try this manoever ( unless he was part of a TT hooning episode at 2 in the morning.... whoops.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

> Just imagine though if you were on a bike ...


Agreed!!!!
I don't need to imagine it though as that happened to me on my bike last year. I count myself VERY lucky to be here. 
I haven't used it much since :'(

But why get rid of the TT? It saved you!!

PaulL


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

After 3 accidents in 3-4 months.... maybe other drivers can't see me? :-/ :-/ Maybe the car's jinxed


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Bloody idiot!! we all make mistakes at times but thats just pure stupidity.
As for your car mark, change it for a brighter colour :-/ maybe yellow 
Jonah


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

> Just under 50. He came across the chevrons and Â slowed. I then continued, he also did  I braked but the gap was too small even for Brembos :-/


m8 - my brother just mailed a link to this post . . . there is no justice in this world - you have my symapthy (and it seems the rest of the forum) for what its worth.

All I can think of in that situation is that the guy DID in fact see you - and did what seems to be increasingly more commonplace thesedays - edge forward like a stupid game of 'chicken' and then when he sees you hesitate (ie. put brakes on - even for a split second) he sees his gap and goes for it! 

I have had sooooooo many near-misses with Edinburgh drivers that do this - it really infuriates me!

Did you speak to the guy after the crash (restraining your fists I hope) and did he admit liability, what was his car? (can your phone record video media too?) - speechless, cannot believe the stupidity of some people. Â 

Its probably too early to make a judgement on your TT-ing future, but my advice would be not to ditch it without a lot of thought Â . . . I had to give my one up (own choice) and I honestly wish that I hadn't!

:-/

Maybe a new TT might help - but what about the history (presuming its not a write-off) ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just seen your pics, NuTTs, looks like a bad one. At least you've avoided any serious injuries.

I don't blame you for getting rid of the car, I'd be doing the same if I were in your position.

Regards

ALI


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

terrible news mate! 

where abouts did that happen?

if you need any help kicking the living f*ck out of the little shite that ran into you, let me know 

cheers

James


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi Nutts, I am really sorry to hear what happened.

Flame Suit On, Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t want to here this now but I will continue.

Maybe its time for you to book a day with BigJon, I realise the other guy caused this accident, but maybe with a change in your observation you could have pre-empted his stupidity and avoided the crash.

For an example, If you are travelling on the motorway and the traffic slows to a halt, then somebody hits you from behind then it is the other guys fault, but you could reduce the chances of this happening. By pulling up short of the car in front of you, gives you an escape route should you see something coming from behind that is unlikely to stop.

I do not mean this as a criticism of your driving in any way, but unless you have had further driving instruction since your driving test you are unlikely to know such things.

I think I will get my coat.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> Just donâ€™t tell the police you were doing just under 50 in that 40 zone.


The other car crossed your path of traffic so it is their fault even if you were speeding.

My wife was hit turning right out of a side road by a speeding motorist. She had a witness from another car that also said he was speeding, but the insurance took his side because she crossed his path.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmm

Sorry to hear, NuTTs. Don't let it put you off TT ownership, and PLEASE don't let it make you resign your position. Ownership of a TT isn't a prerequisite for holding a committee position on the TTOC board is it?!

I did some investigation a few years ago into unisured loss funds when my own car was hit outside my temporary residence by joyriders in the middle of the night. Caused several grands worth of damage but they drove off and were never traced. In the end I wasn't eligible for any payout from the fund - but I'm thinking it would stop you having to claim on your own policy (and reduce your own NCB) if you WERE eligible.....

If the Police were called, one hopes they are satisfied that they have the fella's details correct, and only time will tell if he is insured or not. Apart from having to claim on your OWN policy instead of HIS, I don't see that this makes much difference to the situation. If you have protected NCB it ain't gonna make much difference whether you claim of your or his insurance..... is it?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OMG, just read this, terrible news Mark. Don't blame you for your decision to sell it, it seems to be an unlucky car. At least you were not seriously injured. Unfortunately, there are so many complete idiots on the roads now.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Justin, 
I don't think even Big Jon's (Who he?) crystal ball would have helped here. 

If some bar steward decides it's a good idea to do a U turn in front of you... :-/


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> I don't think even Big Jon's (Who he?) crystal ball would have helped here.
> 
> If some bar steward decides it's a good idea to do a U turn in front of you...


Did the other car drive towards nutts then simply turn without slowing down? he has just come off duel carridgeway so surley not, its more likley his under estimated nutts speed and thought there was enough room, or he did n't see NuTTs TT at all.

All I am saying is the other car may have exhibited sytoms that the driver was about to do something stupid, and maybe NuTTS might have been able to pick up on this and slow down well before hand.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## elgato (Oct 25, 2002)

> For an example, If you are travelling on the motorway and the traffic slows to a halt, then somebody hits you from behind then it is the other guys fault, but you could reduce the chances of this happening. By pulling up short of the car in front of you, gives you an escape route should you see something coming from behind that is unlikely to stop.


A wonderful idea, providing you have time to react. The scenario you portray is exactly what happened to me two weeks ago. I knew the car behind was going to hit me before the driver did but at motorway speeds the timescales are very short. Also, avoidance is only possible if the other lanes are clear.


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bad news. The other guy that ran into you is an idiot and quite frankly a mad driver with no consideration to the law.

Hope that you are able to repair the car very quickly and able to restore it 100%....I know how you feel...gutted but mate accidents happen and remember you can always replace material things ( even if they are expensive) it's human life that is irreplacible.

Good luck.
Cheers.

Mus


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> I disagree, you are either driving too close, or not looking far enough ahead to see the slowing / stationary traffic. Â


Justin, 
If you ever come on here and tell us you've had a prang...


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

aidanB, you were quick, i removed that post to show some tact.

Yes its only a matter of time before I prang and everthing I have learnt didnt matter a shit. but I wonder how many other accidents I have / will avoid using the extra knowlege Drivtrain has shown me.

I dont want to poke at any ones driving, especially if they have recently had a prang.

Sorry if I have pissed you off.

Justin


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> aidanB, you were quick, i removed that post to show some tact.
> 
> Yes its only a matter of time before I prang and everthing I have learnt didnt matter a shit. but I wonder how many other accidents I have / will avoid using the extra knowlege Drivtrain has shown me.
> 
> ...


Errrr Justin, you must have missed my wink. Â

Is the "Sorry if I pissed you off" directed at me? Â :-/

I seem to have pissed YOU off. Sorry, didn't mean to. Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It always ends in tears...... :'(

Wind ups should be banned IMOHO ---> <------


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope that's a sincere wink John!  ----><----


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if I was winding up in my spare time :-/

Any how back on topic here, I honestly think that Marks car is jinxed, best get shot of it and start afresh.

Regarding getting a brighter coloured car ( someone implied that the colour attributed to the accident) well I have black and as a consequence have gotten used to driving with Headlights on permanently, thats also my motorcycling habit coming out too though.

--> :-X <---


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Having seen the snaps of your car Mark, am glad that you're alright - looks like quite an impact!!

The circumstances would seem to be pretty watertight as far as liability goes, and the only issue seems to be whether this turkey was insured. As RTA insurers of the car, Zurich may well have to pick up the tab if matey boy was driving without cover, so, in theory, you should not be out of pocket.

Good luck with it all anyway...........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All the pics  and they still can't find him


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Anymore progress Mark? :-/


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Hope you are feeling better and the whiplash is not too bad.

Sorry to see hear your news and see the pictures. They say bad luck comes in 3s!

Only you will know what you want to do with regards to selling your car. But going from a TT to a volvo or a saab may not be wise. The TT protected you where others may not have done, but it is fun at the same time.

Best Wishes and I hope you get the insurance sorted.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah....but with a forum name of NuTTs, perhaps it's how he drives  Just kidding. Mark those pictures are horrid. Is that your blood on the airbag?

I don't think you realise how tough the TT actually is and how lucky you are to have walked away. The cabin is pretty tough IMHO. See below







This driver walked away also, so Mark think before you change your beloved TT for a Volvo


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Any news on the insurance front??

??? ???


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

TT500 - WOW  SPEECHLESS!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've been in touch with my solicitor through legal protection on my DL insurance and have completed te many forms. It appears as if I am suing the 3rd party for my uninsured losses and personal injury + loss of holiday (Nurburgring )

I received a letter through the post this morning from the 3rd partys' solicitor.... it appears as if he is counter suing me for his uninsured losses and personal injury.

So the good news is that he IS insured and didn't do a runner.... the bad news is that he is a complete and utter C***    I hope to f*** I NEVER meet him :-X


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It's effing awful alright!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, but your pictures and the police report should not leave him with a leg to stand on - surely!

I hope anyone of us don't meet him either he is clearly a c :-X Â :-X Â :-X and I would plant him one!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunate about the insurance.

I had a no fault collision (I wasn't even in the car) with 3 witnesses. The guy hit my TT and drove off. It took 4 months to get my money back.

The police were totally useless. Even though the car was parked outside my house when hit, I was asked to provide insurance, driving licence and V5 when I reported it.

6 months - YES SIX MONTHS - after getting my money back from the driver via solicitor, the police wrote to me to say that they had been unable to trace the driver!!!!!!!! Useless!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

My car was hit by my neighbour back in January. I got the cheque for the excess back today. It has taken them all that time just to get their costs back, & this was also on a non-fault claim (I was in bed asleep at the time)...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I received a letter through the post this morning from the 3rd partys' solicitor.... it appears as if he is counter suing me for his uninsured losses and personal injury.
> 
> So the good news is that he IS insured and didn't do a runner.... the bad news is that he is a complete and utter C***    I hope to f*** I NEVER meet him :-X


Invite him to Burghley - me & MAPG will sort him out and Gangsta Troy!


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Morning Mark,

I'm not surprised to hear about the other driver trying to claim against you. It's got nowt to do with the circumstances, is just a sign of the times I'm afraid!! I'd be very interested to hear what kinda defence this moron is trying to put up to justify pulling such a stunt!

I just hope that the Police report & your photos help bring this joker to book - eventually!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Was telling my girlfriend about this last night and she told me a similar thing happened to her years ago. Someone drove into the side of her and then accepted full liability. Then she got a letter from his solicitor trying to claim from her. It was battled out between the solicitors but the evidence was clear - large dent in the side of her car! She did not have photos and she won and it was resolved fairly quickly. Hope the same happens to you NuTTs.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets hope so :-/

Thanks for all the words of support guys & girls!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Blimey, mised this thread (not been around for a while).

Good luck mate, you've not had much luck have you?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You could say that 

It does make me smile at just how crap life can REALLY be.... and I haven't even got *a bag of sweeties* yet! :-/


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> .... and I haven't even got cancer yet! :-/


Thats a bit over the top, isn't it?!?!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't take it the wrong way Bec....  You can't tell how over the top it was or wasn't. :-/ :-/ :-/

My life is totally crap at the mo', personally and family wise....

The ONLY thing that hasn't occured in the family is cancer.

Anyway, apologies if it upset you. I'll shut up now


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> You can't tell how over the top it was or wasn't.
> 
> Anyway, apologies if it upset you. I'll shut up now


It didn't upset me. Just thought that was a bit extreme!

Lets hope things better soon


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Just remember when things are getting you down and life is kicking you in the teeth.Just say to yourself 'can things get any worse?'Well the answer is YES


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I hope you're not trying to cheer NuTTs up!


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

The whole counter sueing thing is just one of those things. Nothing can be worked out in this world anymore without everyone trying to screw everyone else over, still that's capitalism for you.

like they say a good defence is a strong offence I expect that's what his insurance is up to.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Another great product of America!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Mark,
Try not to worry too much, you WILL win this case. You WILL get your money and TT replaced/fixed. This counter-sue situation is becoming more commonplace now just to try and stop you for suing for everything. (which you should).

We all have ups and downs, my marriage has broken down and I've been made redundant and I have a big mortgage and 3 kids at private school and worse still i lost 2 goldfish last week! But its all OK today and I've got a new job, new girlfriend and bought 2 baby catfish at NotcuTTs


----------

